# Custom wound motors



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

I was wondering where I could get a custom wound motor for pretty cheap. I know Putnam Propulsion does custom winds, but $55 for just the arm is a little steep for me.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

You get what you paid for... 

It is not an easy process to hand wind a motor. There is additional processes that need done after the winding. 

$55 is not a bad price for a custom wind.


----------



## oldnewbie (Feb 10, 2004)

and todds motors are top notch


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Not sure that you can use the words custom wound and cheap in the same sentence

Your best choices are :

Todd Putnam
EddieO @ TeamBr00d
KC Racing
Kisbey

I have never tried their motors but if you go to the Integy site (www.integy.com) they sell hand wound arms for $10. They are listed in their clearance section. Just do a search for "hand wound". I'm sure you'll get what you pay for though. 
RC


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

Big Jim does a GREAT job on custom armatures... The arm he wound for my TD45 dyno "slave" is a work of art! Same price range as the other top motor guys -- NOT cheap, but fantastic quality and value for your money!


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

heh, I guess I should have said what Im goin to use it on. The arm would be goin on my rock crawler, so I'm looking at something like a 60-70T single; nothing thats going to be spinning at 35k+ RPM. 

I allready have an Integy 55T single, but it has to much RPM and I dont want to mess with an inline gearbox.


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Yeah I guess none of the arms that Integy has would fit the bill then...all those are low turn mods. Any of the guys I mentioned above would be able to do it but it will cost. I agree with tfrahm too, Big Jims arms are a work of art. However, it can take a very very long time to get one from him. I've had one on order with him since the end of September. At this point, I'm hoping to get it before the end of the indoor race season. Gotten some from Todd and EddieO and it took about a week to get.


----------

